# Pier Railing Stand?



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get one of those fabricated steps that attach to the railing at the Pensacola Beach Pier? I'd like to get a bit higher so I don't beat my pompano reels up this year. I know there used to be someone on here that made them. A name and number would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey man check these out, should be perfect. Nice and portable. 

http://bit.ly/1fOgt3b


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Hilarious. Man, with all the freakin pier rats that run their mouth on here year round you'd think someone would know who makes them. Two threads and 7 replies of zero help. I did like the link above though.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol, I've always wondered this out of curiosity. I see the railing holders at the 3M bridge all the time as I drive by.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

for the life of me I can not recall the name, I was going to make one,(copy) but haven't fished that pier in many years....those did look handy though when there


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

We can make you one. Stick wheels on one end and make it into a pier cart folding step ladder sight casting platform all in one.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Emerald Coast Fab said:


> We can make you one. Stick wheels on one end and make it into a pier cart folding step ladder sight casting platform all in one.


If you make something like that it would be all one contraption? You would have to back the cart up to the rail?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

they were about a foot wide, that hooked onto the top of the bottom rail, in between the 2in vertical rail boards and had two collapsible legs that tucked into the base nice, maybe a foot tall, need the measurement of the top of the bottom rail to be sure...should be very easy to make (aluminum would be best with some none skid tape) for the standing part


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Something like this but without the front legs so it hooks on to the bottom rail and you can still lean against the top rail and see down. This one is under $30 shipped with no tax so shouldn't be pricey.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*got one forsale*

I've got one for sale. Call and I will text a pic to you with details. 850-261-5776


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks legal limit! Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm lookin for one also if anyone has another or knows where I can find one


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Call Legal Limit. (Number on pg 1)He had one other one I think he uses but he had them built so he can probably point you in the right direction.


----------

